# Fried Stuffed Olives



## shannon in KS (Dec 28, 2005)

Oh my goodness!! These look sooooooo good!  Gotta try 'em!!!

http://www.lindsayolives.com/search.asp?c=Lindsay+Kitchen&recipe_id=6


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 29, 2005)

Those do sound good (I'm a total olive fan!). I wonder if you could shallow fry them, and then pop them under the broiler or into a hot oven for a few minutes instead of deep-frying them? Cool find Shannon, thanks


----------



## shannon in KS (Dec 29, 2005)

I was wondering different cooking methods too.  By the looks of the pic, not much of the coating stayed on.  I was thinking about trying a light batter instead, or maybe baking them as you suggested....  I think adding parmesan to the bread crumbs would be yummy too!


----------



## kadesma (Dec 29, 2005)

shannon in KS said:
			
		

> I was wondering different cooking methods too. By the looks of the pic, not much of the coating stayed on. I was thinking about trying a light batter instead, or maybe baking them as you suggested.... I think adding parmesan to the bread crumbs would be yummy too!


Shannon, nice recipe, I noticed not much batter clung to the olives, but since it was herbs maybe mixing the herbs in a light tembura batter might give more coating or drying the olives well before dipping, but then how to get the herbs to stick..Guess I'd better go read that recipe ONE more time   Nothin wrong with me today duh!!!

kadesma, be right back


----------



## kadesma (Dec 29, 2005)

Shannon, the recipe sounds like how I do my milanesa chicken, the only thing I do do is get everything ready and dipped them I press down on it to seat the crumbs, then place on foil or parchment paper to let them rest about 20 min. before frying..These do look yummy and I'm going to give them a try..Thanks. 

kadesma


----------



## caliloo (Jan 6, 2006)

These sound wonderful!

My DH is an olive nut. I am definitely going to make them this weekend as a surprise for him!

Thaks for posting.

Alexa


----------



## Robo410 (Jan 6, 2006)

I have had such fare (very Italian btw) with a sausage stuffing, (any kind meat or foul but w/ sweet Italian spices) as well as the anchovy as shown (not fishy but salty and herby) They are delicious!  Make them try them experiment with different fillings.  THe outer crust is light but crispy, and if the olive is firm, it will stay so even after frying because the cook time is minimal.  

So good!


----------



## caliloo (Jan 6, 2006)

OOOhhhhh the sausage stuffung sounds great too! 

Do you pre-cook the sausage? I can't imagine they fry long enough to cook it inside the olive..... I would love more info on that too.

Alexa


----------



## Robo410 (Jan 6, 2006)

yeh, mix chopped/crumbled cooked sausage with bread crumbs, cheese and herbs to make a stuffing.  so good!


----------



## Erik (Jan 7, 2006)

you could probably freeze these for about an hour before you fried them. Might help coating stick a little better.


----------

